# Chevy Cruze Hatchback Priced from $22,190



## Administrator (Feb 26, 2010)

*
When the 2017 Chevrolet Cruze Hatchback hits stores this fall it will arrive with a $22,190 MSRP, including destination.*
​


> The five-door Cruze will join the newly redesigned 2016 Cruze sedan— hatch shoppers will have a choice of LT and Premier trims, along with the RS package.
> 
> Like the sedan motivation comes courtesy a 1.4-liter Ecotec turbo available with a choice of two six-speeds, one manual and the other automatic–only automatic will be available on the top shelf Premier trim.


*CLICK HERE TO READ MORE:* AUTOGUIDE NEWS


----------

